# Bilateral Nephrostomy tube change



## iamlou (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello, 

Can someone please clarify this for me? Pt came in with a left leaking nephrostomy tube. Dr. decided to change both tubes, left and right. Would I code 2 each of 50398 and 75984, or just one of 75984? I thought 2, but I'm getting an edit saying "this item coded not to allow quantity greater than one." That got me thinking.....What do you all think? 

Thanks!


----------



## iamlou (Apr 1, 2014)

He noted that he did bilateral nephrostograms.


----------



## carrieruth (Apr 1, 2014)

You would add a 50 modifier to 50398 and can only bill 75984 once since this is the fluroscopy guidance for the bilateral nephrostomy tube change.


----------



## iamlou (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 2, 2014)

carrieruth said:


> You would add a 50 modifier to 50398 and can only bill 75984 once since this is the fluroscopy guidance for the bilateral nephrostomy tube change.



I have to disagree with your 75984.  This is a change of nephrostomy tube supervision and interpretation code which can be billed twice, once for each side.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 3, 2014)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I have to disagree with your 75984.  This is a change of nephrostomy tube supervision and interpretation code which can be billed twice, once for each side.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I agree with Jim. If bilateral, I bill 75984 twice.

HTH


----------

